# Stab für Brunnenkresse brechen



## Teichforum.info (2. Sep. 2003)

Hallo
diese Superpflanze am Teich kommt meiner Meinung nach viel zu kurz.
1 x Aussaat nach Anleitung, danach sät sie sich immer selber aus .
Auch jeder Steckling kommt. 
__ Brunnenkresse wächst bei mir am Überlauf vom Pflanzenfilter in den Teich seit Jahren wie verückt. 

Auf die Art könnt Ihr eure Teiche sauber ESSEN.  8) 
 ist eine Delikatesse
Vorsicht Vitamin C Schock führt zu Durchfall !  

Brunnenkressesamen ist zu bekommen z.B. bei

aber auch  in gut sortierten Läden 
Infos über Brunnenkresse  jede Menge bei Google z.B.
http://www.derkochtip.de/brunnenkresse.htm
http://www.biogemuese.de/kraeuter/brunnenk.htm
http://www.tee.org/BHSD/brunnenk.html
http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/PM4D/PM4DC/PM4DC05/PM4DC05A/pm4dc05a.htm?snr=153&rub_snr=8


http://home.t-online.de/home/ufetzer/proj/herbs/seiten/brunnenkresse.htm


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

* Brunnenkresse*

Ich habe in einem meiner Teiche Brunnenkresse in Mengen, die im Juli nicht mehr genießbar ist, aber jetzt wieder neu ausgetrieben hat und wunderbar schmeckt! 
Es wird soviel, daß ich mindestens zwei Schubkarren voll rausholen muß. Teile davon gebe ich in meinen großen Teich, wo die Kresse innerhalb einer Woche von den __ Graskarpfen weggefressen werden.
Guten Apo
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ohne mich vorher woanders erkundigt zu haben.... wo bekomm ich jetzt noch __ Brunnenkresse her?

Gruß 
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

* Brunnenkresse*

... bei mir kannst du die abholen- ich weiß nur nicht, wo du wohnst!

Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*Brunnenkressse*

..sorry, habe auf falscher Seite die mail geschrieben!

HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

* Brunnenkresse*

... und anschauen kannst du sie in meinem Album, Bild 1 glaub ich war das.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

Hallo HOS,

ich wohne in NRW, da lohnt sich wohl der Weg nicht  

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

@Harald
versuch´s mit selber Aussähen 
ein Tütchen für 75 cent reicht
könnte jetzt noch klappen.
@Reiner
__ Brunnenkresse sollte auch (so hab ich mal gehört)
in den Monaten mit einem [R] gerntet werden 
(außer bei Frost natürlich ........)
@Hos
Deine __ Graskarpfen sind aber extrem verfressen.
Die Brunnenkresse ist doch  scharf......
oder hängt der Geschmack mit den Wasserwerten zusammen ?
aber um Das festzustellen müsste man aus vielen Teichen kosten
und die Wasserwerte gegen den Geschmack stellen.......
könnte interessant sein  

mfG
Karsten[/u][/b]


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

* Brunnenkresse*

Hallo Brunnenkressenanbauer (Klasse Wort)!
Also jetzt noch anbauen/säen, da wirds wohl nix draus. 

Zum Geschmack: in meinem Teich treibt die ab Juli/ August immer neu aus und es bilden sich immer frische junge Pflänchen, die sich im Wasser enorm ausbreiten. Das ganze Zeug schwimmt und ist nicht mit der Erde verwurzelt. Erst wenn der Frost kommt sterben die in der Luft befindlichen Teile ab. Der Teich friert nicht zu, da von Brunnenwasser gespeist und die Kresse lebt da weiter. Stimmt, dann schmeckt sie nicht mehr!

Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

*einen hab ich noch....*

einen hab ich noch....



@Reiner
Was heißt hier "schmeckt nich" 
ES WIRD GEGESSEN 
WAS AUF DEN TISCH KOMMT !   

die hier verkaufen von  SeptembeR bis MaiR  (alles mit R)
übrigens bei dem Preis lohnt sich der Selbstanbau sogar !


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Sep. 2003)

* Brunnenkresse*

...da kann ich ja mit "meinem" Saamen noch ein Geschäft machen!!
Aber meine Karpfen kriegt ihr nicht!
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Bei uns schmeckt die __ Brunnenkresse immernoch genauso gut (wächst allerdings auf feuchtem Boden, nicht im Wasser, was natürlich nicht so reizvoll ist, und dann ja auch das Teichwasser nicht reinigt  ).

Gerade heute habe ich außerdem gelesen, daß man bei Brunnenkresse zum Essen eben nur die Triebe sammeln soll, die aus dem Wasser gucken.
()
@Werner (Nymphaion) Hier ist übrigens auch ein (na ja - eher schlichtes) Rezept für die Verwendung von Sagittaria latifolia Knollen!

Grüße
Dominique
(Ich werde mich morgen mal eintragen und vorstellen - ist jetzt schon spät und ich deswegen müde)


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Dominique,

danke für den Link. Interessante Seite, ich werde die Rezepte mal durchprobieren. __ Lotos haben wir in diesem Sommer auch mal probiert, und zwar die Blätter. Man kann ein Brathuhn darin einwickeln und dann braten - genaues Rezept folgt noch auf meiner Seite - irgendwann. 

Noch eine wichtige WARNUNG: auf dem Link von Dominique wird ein Rezept für 'Water Celery' angegeben das man angeblich aus Oenanthe javanica herstellen kann. In der Gattung Oenanthe sind fast alle Pflanzen hoch giftig. Oenanthe javanica ist mir als essbar nicht bekannt. Nachdem die Seite sowieso einen ungültigen Namen dafür verwendet, ist die Pflanze nicht ausreichend beschrieben um einen Versuch damit wagen zu können. Viele Oenanthes sehen einander ähnlich, also besser Vorsicht! Essbar ist allein Oenanthe stolonifera. Ich habe die Pflanze, aber ich esse sie auch nicht aus Angst, daß sie falsch bestimmt sein könnte. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Werner,
du solltest dann mal das rezept für die Seerosen reinstellen!!!

An Alle;

Ich sage:
*MAN KANN ALLES ESSEN!BLOß VIELES EINMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Steev,

Du meinst das Rezept für die süss-sauren Seerosenstengel? Warte nur bis wir uns wieder treffen, dann darfst Du eine XXL-Portion Seerosenstengel verspachteln ...

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Seerosenstengel! Werd' ich gleich probieren  

Hallo Werner, es ist mir leider entgangen, daß auf der gelinkten Seite etwas Falsches steht. Dabei habe ich auch schon gelesen, daß nur eine Sorte Oenanthe ungiftig ist. Ich hoffe, daß ich sie mal im Asia-Markt finde!

A propos: Vor kurzem habe ich mal so zum Spaß aus vier versch. frischen, geschnittenen Pflanzen (in Plastiktütchen) aus dem Kühlregal im Asia-Markt Stecklinge gemacht (aus einer Minze-Sorte, Koriander, Vietnamesischem Koriander und der Reisfeldpflanze) und in die Erde bzw. ins Wasser gesteckt. Entgegen meinen Erwartungen sind ALLE Stecklinge was geworden! Leider ist die Reisfeldpflanze ja nicht winterhart, aber ich denke ich setze sie zum Spaß doch mal in verschiedene Tiefen über den Winter in den Teich. Man weiß ja nie.

An Rezepten mit Wasserpflanzen bin ich auch interessiert und freue mich, wenn Du welche auf Deine Seite setzt. Wenn ich interessante Rezepte finden sollte, sag' ich natürlich bescheid.

Grüße an alle Teichfans
Dominique


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Werner,
Ja,die meine ich  
Aber vorher solltest du sie selber mal probieren :razz:    :razz: 
Dann lässt sich darüber reden.
Dann muss ich selber erstmal Süsssauer "normal" probieren


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

*olle Kamelle*

the same proceeded every year


----------

